Ask HN: Is intuition something good or bad? - pedrodelfino
======
jdc
"The point of rigour is not to destroy all intuition; instead, it should be
used to destroy bad intuition while clarifying and elevating good intuition."
\- Terry Tao

[https://terrytao.wordpress.com/career-
advice/there%E2%80%99s...](https://terrytao.wordpress.com/career-
advice/there%E2%80%99s-more-to-mathematics-than-rigour-and-proofs)

~~~
kalid
Perfectly put. To me, intuition means "actually understanding the concept".
Sometimes we understand incorrect things, which should be removed, but we have
to go beyond fragile, memorized facts.

~~~
matyuhinal
Да это так

------
kafkaesq
The short answer is: it cuts both ways.

"Intuition" (or more generally, associative thinking) can definitely lead us
astray. So can (superficially) analytical thinking that might appear to be
based on a chain of logically sound, "if A, then B" statements but yet
ultimately miss the bigger context, or otherwise just end up coming to warped
or irrational conclusions.

So both strains of thought are needed. Especially if we're to stand any chance
at all against the robots.

------
RhiannonSky
It's a useful instict that when properly used is very good. First if your gut
is telling you something you must reason:is this something I've created all in
my head? Or is this a reasonable feeling? Weigh both rationally and decide
which is most likely the reason for your intuitions. If it proves to be
irrational and caused by your own unreasonable thoughts and or feelings
dismiss it. If it proves reasonable and not just irrational thinking then
listen to your intuitions. Intuitions or gut feelings don't lie trust
yourself!

------
MrTonyD
I think using the word "intuition" does the concept an injustice. There are
many different types of intuition - and they are unrelated. I've known some
people who have an uncanny ability to predict outcomes or complexities. On the
other hand, I've known people who blabber about feeling, refining their
intuition, and incorporating intuition with their judgment - and they might as
well just guess using a dartboard to make their decisions.

------
ruraljuror
To make the best use of intuition, you need to be aware of and avoid the
Einstellung effect.

------
staunch
It's great as a survival instinct.

